# Top 40 Oxymorons...



## the iceman (Jan 27, 2010)

*40. Near miss

39. Professional practice

38. Jumbo shrimp

37. Dodge Ram

36. Happy wife

35. State worker 

34. Legally drunk 

33. Exact estimate 

32. Act naturally 

31. Found missing 

30. Resident alien 

29. Genuine imitation 

28. Airline Food 

27. Good grief 

26. Religious tolerance

25. Sanitary landfill 

24. Alone together 

23. Small crowd 

22. Business ethics 

21. Soft rock 

20. Butt Head 

19. Military Intelligence 

18. Sweet sorrow 

17. Rural Metro (ambulance service) 

16. 'Now, then ...' 

15. Passive aggression 

14. Clearly misunderstood 

13. Peace force 

12. Extinct Life 

11. Plastic glasses 

10. Terribly pleased 

9. Computer security 

8. Political science 

7. Tight slacks 

6. Definite maybe 

5. Pretty ugly 

4. Rap music 

3. Working vacation 

2. Government organization

1. Microsoft Works*


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL, those are pretty good.....


----------



## onedragon221 (Jan 27, 2010)

LMBO!!!!! Thats good!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with them all. LOL.  especially number one: *Microsoft Works.*
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

I was expecting to see:

Nancy Pelosi
Harry Reid
The Messiah
Etc.
Etc
And then I re-read the title...*OXY* Morons!

*OOPS!* Those are pretty good.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Having sold electronic security to the govt for a long time my favorite is #2 - They write the rules then cant figure out how to do it. LMBO


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 28, 2010)

New Antiques arriving daily


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 28, 2010)

Related to # 36.........Marital Bliss (she's not looking over my shoulder is she?)


----------

